
Ask HN: What are some good resources to learn Operating Systems? - imheretolearn
I&#x27;ve tried reading some books but those books only explain the concepts with no exercises to apply those concepts. Are there videos, books, articles etc which you would recommend?
======
BruceEel
I liked Tanenbaum's book but I think I understand what you mean with theory vs
application.

Back when I was working on my toy OS I also bought the book describing the
implementation of an OS called MMURTL, apparently the book and the code are
now available for free online:
[http://www.ipdatacorp.com/mmurtl/mmurtlv1.pdf](http://www.ipdatacorp.com/mmurtl/mmurtlv1.pdf)
[http://www.ipdatacorp.com/mmurtl/](http://www.ipdatacorp.com/mmurtl/) I liked
it and found it quite useful but I remember the folks at alt.os.development
being quite negative about it because of the design.

Also, Podanoffsky's 'Dissecting DOS' is a good book though obviously focused
on, eh DOS.

------
TurboHaskal
I always recommend
[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/OSTEP/](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/OSTEP/)
to learn the basics. The two first parts cover most of what you need as a
developer.

------
ksherlock
Aside from the Tanenbaum Minix book, try xv6.

[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2019/xv6/book-riscv-
rev0.pd...](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2019/xv6/book-riscv-rev0.pdf)

[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2019/xv6.html](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2019/xv6.html)

------
user_agent
In case of Linux, obviously:

CompTIA Linux+LPIC-1 Training and Exam Preparation Guide (Exam Codes
LX0-103101-400 and LX0-104102-400); Asghar Ghori

------
h2odragon
suggestion: go look at early versions of the linux kernel, and try to work out
the whys of differences between how things are done in (for example) 0.9 vs
2.0 time spans.

